# Game 29: Heat @ Bucks (2/13 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, February 13, 2012 | 8:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Have to play sound D. No easy hoops under the rim by leaving bigs rolling to the basket, and no wide-open three-point-shooters, please.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

You guys should win this game because unlike the other two times they have played the Buck I am not putting money on the Heat covering, since The Decision the Heat are like 0-15 when I put money on them to cover the spread. :nonono:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

why wouldnt you do vs. the knicks then?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

The spread was not out yet when I went to go bet took a while for it to come out because of the Wade & Melo gametime decisions.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

AHHHHH ITS THE BUCKS RUN FOR YORU LIVES


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We threw away the last one, played an amazing 1st quarter then shut down. I expect us to go all out for 3 and a quarter quarters, then get some rest before Indiana. 

I hope so anyway.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The Bucks make me want to hunt deer, and I'm not even a hunter.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

If Lebron scores 24 or more in a quarter again, I want him to beat Kobe's 81. Sometimes I wish Lebron wasnt so unselfish...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

W2B - im at work and need your help....

Can you update the POTG thread for me? *bats eyelids*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Update what? the POTG for the games missing?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, im slipping behind again haha. This schedule is nuts!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Alright, so who were the POTG for the last Bucks game and the Cavs game? The others are obvious.

edit- Updated it. Left the Cavs game blank because I honestly cant remember who was better between Lebron and Dwyane in that game :whoknows:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Give it to Wade, Lebron had 6 turnovers and their stats are similar.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Alright.

Pittman is out tonight with a shoulder bruise.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bummer, thought Dexter has been pretty solid of late.

Guess we may see a little Eddy Curry action tonight. Maybe.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Gonna try and watch this one but I don't know how good my girlfriends connection is to get League Pass up. 

Either way, we could do with a win here. I'd take 2 wins at least out of the 3 back to back to back games. Only two teams have won all three. OKC and Chicago.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

ßen said:


> Gonna try and watch this one but I don't know how good my girlfriends connection is to get League Pass up.
> 
> *Either way, we could do with a win here. I'd take 2 wins at least out of the 3 back to back to back games. Only two teams have won all three. OKC and Chicago*.


We better win all 3 then. If we don't then we're not as good as okc or the bulls, well... Im sure that'll be ESPNs stance.. :banghead:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Yup. They'll have us beat in the playoffs, in those back-to-back-to-back situations. :sarcasm:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

La=brawn!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade so sick


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah, Jennings for 3. Out to the shooters.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jennings again. Will we never learn?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Timeout please....


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

**** you Jennings.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jennings on fire right now and Wade limping..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

GTFO Brandon


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Chalmers just seems automatic this year.

Then Jennings hits a 3. 

Wade's limping.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade :|


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Wade still in


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Jennings decided to show up tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Id rather Jennings hitting these now than later. But wow, annoying.

Looks like LeBron is sticking with the extra-thick headbands. Interesting as he now loses the iconic NBA logo in the center of his forehead, as those are logo-less. BIG DEAL.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Looking fine on that drive.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jennings is gonna kill us tonight isnt he


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Way too many turnovers leading to points


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Delfino was a good 3ft behind the arc and still made the 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD is ****ing awful at the rim...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Haslem is absolutely worthless.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I hate the Bucks...they really are our kryptonite.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

3's....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Delfino hitting 3's from 2 feet behind the 3pt line


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why is Milwaukee lights out?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We're going to get swept by the Bucks and I don't even care anymore


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> UD is ****ing awful at the rim...


Smak calls him "blue balls". I think we should all follow suit. Damn sure appropriate.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The Bucks better not make the playoffs, would be the most frustrating series ever


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What a ****ing flop. You suck ref.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

My god Delfino, what a flop


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MANBEARPIG AND1!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron finally converts one of those tough and1s


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Ridiculous and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ilyasova continues to own our bigs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30-27 after 1

Its one thing for their D to play well, but to allow them to score 30 in a quarter in unacceptable. Gotta cut down on the turnovers.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Good news for you Heat fans. Bucks are playing good right now, so expect them to collapse in the second half, if not the second quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron got too cute there. He had Miller for the layup


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Come on Lebron pass that


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cant believe we're gonna be swept by this team. Theyre a playoff team most likely and they cant even fill their arena against us for a likely win. Insult to injury, heh.

Too many awful turnovers, unable to finish inside (I swear, UD should really just stop cutting to the rim. Save yourself the embarrassment.)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

My stream sucks. Are these really fouls they're calling non-stop for Mil?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And, yeah, I don't understand why we dont ever box out Ilyasova.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron's post game looking good


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Didnt know Mike was 51% from behind the arc on the season. Knew he was seemingly automatic, didnt realise THAT automatic


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Haslem holy shit you're sooo bad.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Norris can really hit that jumper, I just hope he can get it consistent over the next year or two


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD throws a bad pass to an open Miller and he cant get the shot off because of it, then Mike gives it back to UD, who misses way long on a J.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jesus Christ I know UD can't shoot but did you see that pass for Miller? It was off by like four feet and they were close to each other with no defender near. Incredible.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think cockblock would be a better UD nickname


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

STEPHEN JACKSON AND MIKE ****IN DUNLEAVY


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem is so bad. I'm off to check his net numbers on the season...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dwyane would probably make more shots if he concentrated on the shot, not the scream for the foul


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is this guy trolling?

That sequence was losing Miami basketball in a nutshell: UD and Dwyane stripped carelessly on forays to the basket back-to-back, respectively followed by a Jackson 3 where he had enough time to fly to Europe and back with one of our guys face down on the floor after another ridiculously clumsy closeout, and Dunleavy creaming on our face in the open court. Ugly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

FINALLY UD, my goodness.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ZOMG Haslem hit a wide open bucket at the rim.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ßen said:


> Dwyane would probably make more shots if he concentrated on the shot, not the scream for the foul


The most annoying aspect of his game for last several years.

UD putback inside? What? Flying pigs?

Guess what Ilyasova just did? So annoying...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Then UD gives the points right back :laugh:

Miller again from 3


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This Mike Miller is the best shooter we've had in the last 5 years.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great and1 by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He missed a free throw 

Wade was 27-27 before the miss


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Our closeouts have fake hustle written all over them. Guys consistently run right past the offensive player on the obvious pumpfake.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a rebound and putback by Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> Haslem is so bad. I'm off to check his net numbers on the season...


Do you need a barf bag?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade gets better and better in the post


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Human dominoes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

55-50 at the half

Good end to the 2nd quarter, going on a 20-9 run.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I hate the Bucks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good to see us clean up some of the garbage and get back in the game. Its not like they were severely outplaying us, we were just playing like complete trash.

The whistle also started to even out, which helps.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Again, Heat are in a close game, even though they are shooting 55%, and the Bucks 40%. Seems to happen a lot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not looking at the numbers, but my guess: turnovers, offensive boards allowed, FTs. Am I close?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Not looking at the numbers, but my guess: turnovers, offensive boards allowed, FTs. Am I close?


:greatjob:

10 turnovers leading to 13 Bucks points, and 9 offensive rebounds allowed. But its really just the points off turnovers they're getting that kept them ahead early. Think Eric said that they were up 11-0 on points off turnovers at one point in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice steal and layup by Mario to start the half


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I hate Drew Gooden.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quite Frankly said:


> I hate Drew Gooden.


Thought he was playing great this month? Like 19ppg?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Marioooooooooooo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, 7 for Mario in the quarter


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Thought he was playing great this month? Like 19ppg?


19 PPG doesn't mean he's playing good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Joel on back to back plays


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Anybody find the music clip of the weeknd after Jennings scores weird. What the hell?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quite Frankly said:


> 19 PPG doesn't mean he's playing good.


That's why I asked. Dont watch many Bucks games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great pass by Bosh

LBJ!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

more more more


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Joel eats those face up bigs like Amare and Gooden for breakfast. He's too quick to get beat by their first step and he doesn't bite on pump fakes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat up to 59% shooting and the Bucks down to 38%


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Joel eats those face up bigs like Amare and Gooden for breakfast. He's too quick to get beat by their first step and he doesn't bite on pump fakes.


Plus the guy he's stopping in your avi


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 missed free throws tonight for Wade. He's been away from NOAH too long.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Lebron is killing it in the post tonight


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron is hitting some crazy shots


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade's last couple free throws have all been with his old form. Whenever he bends his knees so deep and goes with that early release I cringe.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333

gotta love the ball movement the last 2 games


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Knowing Chalmers, he's probably playing so well tonight because he feels snubbed for not making the All-Star roster :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks like we may get a bit of 4th quarter rest


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

WTF Delfino?!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They're hitting ridiculous shots now. Ugh.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

****ing Delfino


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane needs to accept he's not a putback slam guy anymore and just grab the ball, come down, maybe kick it out if he cant get a good shot up. I'm tired of seeing him missing those badly. How many times does this team have to go for the homerun instead of the simple, sound play and **** it up to figure it out?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, another difficult shot by Lebron goes in


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That shot LeBron just took is exactly the kind of shot we need to stamp out of this team. It's what's killing us.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey lets keep this in double digits entering the 4th quarter thanks


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They can zoom in on...Anthony Goldwire...as much as they want


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice pass UD


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> They can zoom in on...Anthony Goldwire...as much as they want


:yep:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What is going on with our defense? One minute I am wondering what happened to our suffocating defense last year, then a minute later, I am please to see our great D....

What gives?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!!!

WOW


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

MANBEARPIG


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Damn Lebron, that was like 1 dribble from the 3 point line. lmao.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Lebron is going to make a pull up 3.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Rather Unique said:


> :yep:


Haha, my man.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

OH SHIT!!!!!!


NICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Come back from that Bucks I dare you.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is on fire tonight. 33 on 15-20


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

"An organization that leaves nothing to chance"

except opponent threes


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

lebron again!

35 on 16-21


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

With the way the rotation is set Wade's per game numbers are so low because he doesn't get to play much in blowouts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It'd be great if Wade and Lebron didnt have to come back in tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

So weird we're bringing Wade in up 19 when he has had injuries this year. That's where the Spobot's programming says bring him in instead of reading the game situation and waiting until maybe they cut into the lead a bit then bringing him in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade back in. I guess Spo thinks its too early to think its over. He's probably right.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

They better be out by the 6min mark.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Time to sit the starters. Hurry up SpO


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade back in. I guess Spo thinks its too early to think its over. He's probably right.


Bosh denied his stat padding


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I miss Jason Williams' lobs to Wade. Those were the best.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Alright, enough of Wade. Let him rest.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

SPO TARD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron ends the game at 33 minutes. Wade at 28 minutes. Bosh played 30.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Udrih is such a solid player.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Curry comes in. Fouls :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I hate Juwan


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333

I think he's pretty much out of the slump.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier love <3


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If Bulls lose tomorrow and Heat win, Spo coaches the all-star team. Anything else and Thibs goes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Is Lebron the only player that keeps his headband on even when he's on the bench?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ßen said:


> If Bulls lose tomorrow and Heat win, Spo coaches the all-star team. Anything else and Thibs goes.


Can't think of two coaches that would least like to be there 

No Rose for the Bulls, but I cant see them losing at home to the Kings.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL Bosh.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LMAO BOSH is crayYYY


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 114-96

Great that we were able to once again, rest up our starters late.

Lebron without question, was POTG. 35 points on 16-21 is just insane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: Bosh

Did he curse?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow Bosh! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! He just doesnt give a **** does he? Fine?

Lol @ Skiles full-court pressing down 18 with 2 mins left. So annoying.

What happened at the end there? We had the ball with the shotclock off and I look away and look back and Milwaukee has it. Did we shoot it?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant believe we beat the Bucks - im shocked.

Looks like LBJ dominated. Nice.

Was Chris ultra passive or what? Why didnt he get many shots up?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did Chris say that directly into the mic? I wasnt watching. Just trying to figure out if he was fully conscious of being on television. Wish I couldve seen Jax and LeBron's faces.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> What happened at the end there? We had the ball with the shotclock off and I look away and look back and Milwaukee has it. Did we shoot it?


James Jones shot a 3 and missed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> I hate Juwan


Im seriuosly tired of hearing what a great locker room presence he is when people bring up his uselessness. Didnt get us over the hump last year. What is it really good for? They've probably learned all the can from him by now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Was Chris ultra passive or what? Why didnt he get many shots up?


Wade was hot early and Lebron was even hotter in the 3rd so the ball went through him.

Plus, like I said last time we played the Bucks, Mbah A Moute plays amazing D against us.


So what exactly did Bosh say? Just saw and heard him going crazy but couldnt really hear what he said.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyime I see Juwan come in, I cringe. Its just bad news. Always.

Kinda like Eddy Curry :laugh:. He looked pretty good in that Lakers game, how can he get worse since then!?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

What happened with Bosh? Turned it off at the end


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Knicks4life said:


> You guys should win this game because unlike the other two times they have played the Bucks I am not putting money on the Heat covering, since The Decision the Heat are like 0-15 when I put money on them to cover the spread. :nonono:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> James Jones shot a 3 and missed.


Classy, JJ. Dude wants playing time so bad he's taking shots whenever possible :lol:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Fortunately our starters got some rest in these two games, as Indiana has been relaxing at home the past two nights. Can't get over how whack that is, but no excuses. Hopefully it gives our guys extra edge coming out tomorrow night.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

ßen said:


> What happened with Bosh? Turned it off at the end


He crashed the LeBron postgame interview and started shouting, "We played good! I think we played real good! Good shit!" He was speaking into the mic. He was being funny about it. Slipped up at the end with the swear though lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ßen said:


> What happened with Bosh? Turned it off at the end


JJax was interviewing Lebron and Bosh swooped in from behind, grabbed the mic, then crazily screamed "I think we did good! I think we did real good! Good shit!", then tried to rip off the foam covering on the mic, couldnt, then gave it back to JJax and took off :laugh:

Couldnt really hear the curse. Read it somewhere else.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol Knicksforlife - thanks Bro


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Tim Reynolds @ByTimReynolds
> Dwyane in the 1st half, last 9 games: 58 for 99 FG, 35 for 38 FT, 16.8 ppg.
> 
> Tim Reynolds @ByTimReynolds
> More on D-Wade's 1st halves of late: His 16.8 scoring average in the last 9 games would rank 27th in the NBA -- for full games.


That is pretty crazy. Didnt know he was killing it like this in 1st halfs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ßen said:


> What happened with Bosh? Turned it off at the end


I had a window open over the stream at the time, so I thought LeBron snapped or something. Then I heard the "shit" (was loud and clear for me) and knew it had to be Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Brian Windhorst @WindhorstESPN Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> LeBron's night is done. Shot 16-of-21, tying the best shooting game of his career w/20+ attempts. Other time was last year in ATL.


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm not sure Brandon Jennings is all that great.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Adam said:


> He crashed the LeBron postgame interview and started shouting, "We played good! I think we played real good! Good shit!" He was speaking into the mic. He was being funny about it. Slipped up at the end with the swear though lol.





Wade2Bosh said:


> JJax was interviewing Lebron and Bosh swooped in from behind, grabbed the mic, then crazily screamed "I think we did good! I think we did real good! Good shit!", then tried to rip off the foam covering on the mic, couldnt, then gave it back to JJax and took off :laugh:
> 
> Couldnt really hear the curse. Read it somewhere else.


Sup?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Anybody else watching the Spo postgame? Who just asked that question? Was it one of our writers or a Bucks writer? I've got some more respect for Spo after that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Love the way Spo answered the MIL journalist's question about the Heat "not wanting to face the Bucks in the playoffs." He took exception to it and the journalist backed off and tried to turn it into a question. :rotf:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Answered, Adam. LOL. That was awesome.

So was this:






Vintage LeBron. One of his best in a Heat uni.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Holy ****. That is amazing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Sup?


:laugh: that pic is hilarious


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, that was sick.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just had another "oh shit we have LeBron and D-Wade" moment. Why do I have a feeling we won't see any "Hey, you know what, maybe LeBron and Wade can co-exist" topics on SC or 1st Take? Bunch of hacks over there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Forgot we only had 7 bench points the last game here. Multiply that by 5 tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Deadspin @Deadspin VIDEO: Chris Bosh interrupts LeBron's postgame interview to scream "GOOD SHIT!" deadsp.in/wkBTDd


Its on deadspin now. Bosh is probably getting fined :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What happened?

I didn't see the post game interview.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> What happened?
> 
> I didn't see the post game interview.


*Bosh interrupts Lebron's interview* "I think we did good, I THINK WE DID REAAAL GOOD, GOOD SHIT!" *walks off* mg:

my bad i didnt know the video was already posted lolz.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Knicks4life said:


>


Can't you read the SIGN? No Kobo pics or gifs in the Heat forum.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> Good news for you Heat fans. Bucks are playing good right now, so expect them to collapse in the second half, if not the second quarter.


Called it.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

LEBRON IS OMFGODLIKE


----------

